# Silver arowana in 65 gal tank



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

hey everybody, i previously had 3 juvenile arowanas in a 55 gallon tank, obviously quite foolish of me. I have gave 2 to a better home but decided to keep one and house him in a 65 Gal tank.

The measurements of the are 36x24x18.

Im new to this so all comments or concerns please be gentle


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

CHRISSO said:


> hey everybody, i previously had 3 juvenile arowanas in a 55 gallon tank, obviously quite foolish of me. I have gave 2 to a better home but decided to keep one and house him in a 65 Gal tank.
> 
> The measurements of the are 36x24x18.
> 
> Im new to this so all comments or concerns please be gentle


Hey Chris,

I see you took my advice and joined! Welcome! LoL

So are you asking if the tank is big enough for him?


----------



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I've been told mixed messages, from what I gather its obviously ideal to have a minimum of 120 Gals for a single silver arowana. But I've also been told a 65-80 Gallon tank should be sufficient as well..


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

A 65 gallon tank would not be enough for a silver arowana, even a 120 gallon is too small for life. They do grow fairly fast at about 1-2" per month until they hit about 24".
He'll reach 2 feet by next year under normal circumstances, meaning that he'd only have 6 inches swimming space basically.

Take the time and read through: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...9584-do-you-want-an-arowana-...then-read-this
and
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?295476-Arowana-Info-Merged

The most common cause of death for silver aros is jumping out of the tank. Close off every hole and weigh your top down with books/weights.


----------



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

i appreciate all the info, the lid part ive most def have covered!! now my issue is preparing in about a couple months to transfer my single aro into a much bigger tank.. i think i have time, the space he currently has is way more than sufficient for now.

I appreciate all the feedback guys! this is why i wanted to join a forum.


----------

